# No good deed...



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

you know the rest...


0103 8555 7493 3691 XXXX


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah, booooooooooy!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehehehehehe.
This forum is like a chain gun of happiness.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

You go Dan. Tear 'em up. 

:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm gonna go on with my bad self. Word up, G...


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> Oh yeah, I'm gonna go on with my bad self. Word up, G...


Insert shaking head smiley here. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gettem!!!:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Oh yeah, I'm gonna go on with my bad self. Word up, G...


Even if I had never seen a photo of you I would have know by what you said above that you are the color of snow. :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't worry, guys... this is nothing to get worked up over... just 5 crappy cigars. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> Don't worry, guys... this is nothing to get worked up over... just 5 crappy cigars. :tu


RIGHT! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> RIGHT! :tu


Really... I swear. Sheesh, is my word really worth so little these days? :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> Hehehehehehehe.
> This forum is like a chain gun of happiness.


Uhhh shilala wth is a chain gun?

I have seen some daisy chains, but then that was in adult movies. You wouldnt be watching to many of those adult movies lately would you? hmmmmm is that cable bill getting some big charges? I have some movies if you need some mate just pm me. :chk

I am sure this one will be nice based on the source of origin :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

My god.... waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It Arrived!!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> It Arrived!!!


Psycho :r

I bet you refreshed your DC# screen like 100 times today didn't you...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> I bet you refreshed your DC# screen like 100 times today didn't you...


yes.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

DBall said:


> yes.


:r:r Nub! Trust in the Force.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

The guy who received this is (I believe) on vacation.......


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> The guy who received this is (I believe) on vacation.......


That.... sucks...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> That.... sucks...


Well... he sent me a pm telling me he got it, but I think he left right after that. Pictures soon, maybe...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Well... he sent me a pm telling me he got it, but I think he left right after that. Pictures soon, maybe...


All I can say, "noob move" on your par Dan. Not enough data gathering before launch.

:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah it's a bad weekend for landing bombs...... I think a lot of folks headed out of town.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Yeah it's a bad weekend for landing bombs...... I think a lot of folks headed out of town.


Hahaha... this was _last_ weekend.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Pics have arrived...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1710097


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Psycho :r


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:
:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

That's just mean.


----------

